# Endless Sync Pending - how can i fix this?



## MichaelMittau (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi,

my Lightroom CC (Cloud) shows an endless Sync pending (Mac OS Mojave 10.14.6). Any idea how to solve this problem?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi Michael.

If you go to Lightroom Web at Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom and sign in, is there a Sync Errors collection in the top left panel? If so, that might offer some clues.

Also, if you click the filter button to show the filter bar in the desktop app and set the Sync pop-up to Syncing and/or Sync Errors, what does it show there?


----------



## MichaelMittau (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi Victoria,
thanks for your quick answer! Yes, your hint was correct, there were some errors at the Lightroom Web. Now it's fixed, thanks a lot!!

Best regards, Michael


----------

